# Last haul for a while (I swear!)



## peacelover18 (Nov 5, 2008)

From ebay:
NARS Best palette

From MAC website:
Blanc Type eyeshadow
#168 Brush
Painterly Paint Pot
Delft Paint Pot
Acid Orange Pigment
Electric Coral Pigment

Sephora FF:
Kat Von D Metal Orchestra Palette
UD Velvet Rope 24/7 Liner Set
NARS 9947 Eyeshadow Palette


----------



## redshesaidred (Nov 5, 2008)

have some pictures?


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 5, 2008)

Great haul! I hope you will be posting pictures of your Kat Von D palette


----------



## couturesista (Nov 5, 2008)

That's what we all say until we need our next fix! Enjoy!


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 5, 2008)

Awesome haul! Enjoy all your new pretties


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 5, 2008)

great haul! enjoy!


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 5, 2008)

Enjoy!!


----------



## Preciouspink (Nov 5, 2008)

Great haul!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 5, 2008)

Don't be swearing ...You know MAC makes up weak 

Great stuff !


----------



## peacelover18 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I updated the post to include a pic of my new goodies!


----------



## banjobama (Nov 15, 2008)

*drools over NARS palettes*


----------



## bell21 (Nov 15, 2008)

i love the blue in that nars pallette, i need to add that to my list for my next trip to sephora


----------



## JollieJanice (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Last haul for a while (I swear!) *Updated w/ PIC**

You got some really nice things. I love the colors.


----------



## dictator (Nov 18, 2008)

ooh~! what a fabulous haul you got there. i hope you have lots of fun with it. shoot, those colors are gorgeouuus!


----------



## juxtapoz (Nov 19, 2008)

so jealous I have been wanting all of those palettes!!!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Nov 21, 2008)

in love with the NARS palettes !!!
enjoooooooooooy


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 21, 2008)

great haul.. enjoy it


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 21, 2008)

hahah i always sayy thiss!!! great haul!! i was looking at the kat von d pallete just yesterday but couldnt decide to get it or not..... let me know how it goes... maybe i'll end up picking it up


----------



## joyca (Nov 23, 2008)

great haul, 
Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Nov 23, 2008)

great haul! Enjoy =)


----------



## Kalie (Nov 24, 2008)

How are you liking the Kat Von D palette? I've been oogling it for some time now, and am curious if it is any good?


----------



## cuddle x bear (Nov 24, 2008)

ooh that kat von d palette looks really tempting. blues always get me


----------

